# Einsatz von Varistor bei Ansteurung durch FU?



## tüftler_84 (31 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage zur Verwendung von Varistoren für Motoren.
Wir verwenden Standardmäßig bei Motoren einen Varistor.
Jetzt müssen wir einen FU verbauen. Jetzt ist meine Frage benötige ich dann noch zusätzlich einen Varistor oder
ist dieser durch den FU hinfällig.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.

mfg Tüftler_84


----------



## PN/DP (31 März 2014)

tüftler_84 schrieb:


> Wir verwenden Standardmäßig bei Motoren einen Varistor.


Wozu verwendet Ihr einen Varistor? 
Kann es sein, daß Du Thermistor oder Kaltleiter meinst?

Harald


----------



## tüftler_84 (31 März 2014)

Hallo Harald,

nein ist schon ein Varistor:
Hier der Link:
http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.co...&ID_O_TREE_GROUP=914&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German

Wir verwenden diesen um um mögliche Spannungsspitzen entgegenzuwirken.

tüftler


----------



## Aventinus (31 März 2014)

Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen. Wie kommt ihr darauf dass man die braucht?


----------



## PN/DP (31 März 2014)

Oha, was es nicht alles für überflüssige Elektronik gibt.
Woher kommen die von Euch befürchteten "Spannungsspitzen"? Entstehen die erst auf der Motorleitung??
Üblicherweise haben Schaltanlagen einen Grobschutz gegen Spannungsspitzen am Eingang.

Der Hersteller schreibt selber: Diese "Motorentstörmodule" sollen nicht zusammen mit Frequenzumrichtern eingesetzt werden.

Harald


----------



## tüftler_84 (31 März 2014)

Hintergrund ist der das beim Abschalten von Motoren Spannungsspitzen entstehen.
Das gleiche gibt es ja auch wenn ich Beispielsweise ein Schütz abschalte, das Entstörmodul soll Spannungsspitzen beim Abschalten von induktiven Lasten mindern.

Der Herstellte beschreibt das keine RC-Entstörmodule bei FUs verwendet werden dürfen.
Hier handelt es sich ja um einen VDR.


----------



## Astralavista (31 März 2014)

Durch den Link hast du die Frage doch schon selber beantwortet. Da steht im Infotext doch ganz klar nicht benutzen bei Verwendung mit Frequenzumrichtern.


----------



## tüftler_84 (31 März 2014)

@astralavista

Es heißt doch: "RC-Motorbeschaltungen nicht mit Frequenzumrichter einsetzen."
Ist ein VDR eine RC Motorbeschaltung??
Ein VDR ist doch soweit ich weiß ein spannungsabhängiger Widerstand.

Eine RC-Glied ist eine Schaltung mit einem Widerstand und einem Kondensator.


----------



## ducati (17 April 2014)

so oder so, da Ihr ja sicherlich zw. FU und Motor kein Schütz habt, schalltet Ihr an dieser Stelle auch nicht, und braucht auch diesen "Varistor" nicht.

Gruß.


----------



## dingo (25 April 2014)

Hallo,
diese Entstörmodule werden gerne in kleineren Motoren verwendet, die im Prozess häufig ein-/ & ausgeschaltet werden & die durch Masse nachlaufen & somit als Generator Spannung induzieren.

Diese Module werden in Widerstand/ Kondensatorschaltung (RC) oder als Varistor (VDR), wie bei den Entstörmodulen für Schütze angeboten.

Moderne Frequenzumrichter benutzen die Spannung beim Austrudeln des Motors, um die Zwischenkreis- Kondensatoren aufzuladen.
Diese Energie wird dann zum Anlauf benutzt.
Deshalb werden häufig in Maschinen mit mehreren Umrichtern der Zwischenkreis über eine Einspeise- Rückspeiseeinheit zusammen gelegt & somit die "Überschüssige" Energie optimal genutzt.

Das Entstörmodul darf nicht mit einem Frequenzumrichter betrieben werden, der Umrichter würde ein falsches Motorabbild generieren & die höheren Schaltfrequenzen würden das Entstörmodul schnell verdampfen.


MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## Blockmove (25 April 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Oha, was es nicht alles für überflüssige Elektronik gibt.



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke 
Bin jetzt über 30Jahre im Job, aber sowas seh ich das erste mal.

@tüftler84:
Was für Maschinen / Anlagen baut ihr?


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2014)

Vor 20 Jahren war das bei einigen Maschinenbauern in der Holzbearbeitung oft zu sehen,
da diese ihre Steuerungen oft selber gebaut haben und da waren oft etwas kribbelig. 

Ich kenne die Biester, wir hatten die auch schon am Lager.


----------

